# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook Ads, Business Manager, Marketplace Aged and Fresh

## CrybergSwap

Facebook ad accounts for sell with payment method (PayPal)
Facebook BM is verified so no limit in ads spending.

I also have $250, $1000, $5000 and No limit Spending Facebook Accounts For Sale.

There is no disabled problem

Very good quality


Aged Facebook Marketplace Accounts With Activities And Lots Of Friends Workable For Marketplace Price $45

Account Will Come As
1.2FA KEY
2.COOKIES
3.EMAIL
4.EMAIL PASSWORD
5.FB PASSWORD
6.EMAIL RECOVERY
7.DOB ETC
ALL ACCOUNT ARE VERIFIED WITH FACEBOOK AUTHORITIES

Guarantee:
24/7 Free Life-time support forever.
Instant delivery after payment. Sometimes it may take 1- 2 hours (depend on country & quantity).
Refunds are available 2 weeks after purchase.


We accept payments through Payoneer, Skrill, Bitcoin, Usdt.


You can message me on telegram: @CrybergSwap Telegram: Contact @CrybergSwap

----------


## romanregin402

Among all the social media platforms facebook has proven to the best for my business. I consider Facebook as a great marketing tool to promote my goods ans services on a regular basis. I usually purchase Facebook accounts from Buy Phone Verified Bulk Accounts | Gmail, Twitter, Facebook, Linkedin to boost my sales and to reach more people. It has helped me a lot.

website - Buy Facebook Accounts{PVA} | Facebook Accounts For Sale

----------


## CrybergSwap

New accounts available, Bump

----------

